# New Accucraft Americans at the BTS - Videos Added



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a few shots of the new Accucraft 4-4-0's at their booth for your viewing pleasure.  

The NCNG version (my favorite - I actually bought one of these Friday morning from Jonathan)... 










The red SPC version - to my eye, these look quite garish. Apparently based upon the famous painting, such a color scheme never really existed... 










The D&RG version... 



















and lastly, the green SPC version (I have one of these ordered)... 










Also, for those of you who haven't yet seen them, the flangers, available in red or grey... 




























As I said, I bought the NCNG version of the 4-4-0 on Friday morning, and was running her shortly thereafter. 
 She runs like a watch!! I plan to convert her to the NPC Sonoma. 














































A few close-ups of the beautiful pin-striping and details... 














































The metered lubricator is a welcome addition. The instruction manual says to open it 1-1/2 to 2 turns (at least during break-in), so I closed it, filed a small notch on the handle to serve as an indicator, and opened it 1-1/2 turns to begin with. That seemed to be pretty close because I never got the spitting and popping usually apparent in Accucraft's locos, and the lubricator contained mostly water at the end of each run. I'll play with the setting more after she's been run a while. 

It's a gorgeous loco with plenty of power and very smooth performance!! I couldn't be happier!!


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Accucraft Americans at the BTS*

Dwight, 

C'mon Dwight! Where is the picture of the metered lubricator? LOL ...... Actually, I kind of see it in photo #2 (the garish engine). Good luck with your new engine. Glad to hear it's running good for ya.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Accucraft Americans at the BTS*

Dwight, I'm jealous--hope my NCNG version arrives this week. Glad to hear yours performed great right out of the box. good luck with it. 

Larry


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: New Accucraft Americans at the BTS*

Anyone know what the undecorated ones look like? Did any come on this shipment?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Accucraft Americans at the BTS*

A couple of compilations of videos I took at the live steam track. 

Here's the new 4-4-0... 

 
Click image to play - 3.24mb 

I also ran the Heisler for the first time in a loooong time - probably close to a year and a half. She still runs a good as she always did.  

 
Click image to play - 4.35mb


----------



## steamtrain95993 (Feb 21, 2008)

Dwight, 

Great photo's and video's. I really like your logging train and the logs. Can you tell us a little about them? Thanks again. 

Mario


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, the unlettered version is now shown on the AC website--item AC77-720. 

Larry


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 

Great photos and I love the videos! Those Jackson&Sharp cars are beautiful with the American. The log train is great.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim - the undec version wasn't at the show. I never thought to ask about whether or not any had come in the first container. Sorry. 

Mario - the skeleton cars are Hartford Products Santa Cuz Log car kits with Ozark bunks added. The tank car is a Backshop kit which I modified and detailed. The caboose is also a Hartford Hobart Estates caboose kit. 

The logs are from an outfit called Nonesuch Car & Foundry, which unfortunately is no longer making them. 

More info about each can be found on my web site under Rolling Stock.  

Gary - I agree that the J&S cars are beautiful. The ones in the video were on loan from Cliff to run at the show. Unfotrunately, he took 'em back on Sunday. hehehe I'd really like to see someone do some Carter Bros side panels for them. 

BTW, we did have some elevation problems and consequent slippage. Someone brought a container of chalk - the kind used to fill the tool used to snap chalk lines. A few squirts of that on the rails and the slippage instantly disappeared, and it lasted for many laps. It worked GREAT!!! Far better than wiping off the rails! I think I've found my "scale sand."


----------



## Dave Sykes (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight. 
I would be a little cautious about putting scale sand on the rails. 
It scales out to worn bearings. I am only suggesting that if one would 
lap in bearings with toothpaste, chalk would do the same. 

PFRR


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks terrific Dwight, many thanks for all the photos. I'm hoping to get the NCNG version too. The D&RG scheme is pretty cool and is a close 2nd for me. Well worth the effort put in to getting the colours and styles right. Looks like they run real good too. 

Many thanks, 
David.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Per Cliff, The unlettered on the website is the old picture. New one will probably have the dark smokebox. 
I would guess that they were not in the first shipment with the other 
four great paint jobs


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 

Do you have any pictures of your SPC 4-4-0?! 

This is making me start to get the lead out and paint my Bachmann 4-4-0!! 

Mark


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Not yet, but I'll try and take some soon. I was half way to Roaring Camp last Saturday before I realized I'd forgotten my cameras.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

A photo of the production version of the Unlettered 4-4-0 is now on the Accucraft web site: 










The full lineup of all 5 versions, shown as production versions are now on the web site here: 
http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=42 

David.


----------

